# looking for good sample contracts can you help?



## IRISH

I have always done my plowing with verbal contracts but now days the way people are i need to get some sort of written contract.Could anyone help me out it would be greatly app.

thanks 
irish


----------



## GeoffD

see Dino's ( aka plowking35000 web site.

Geoff


----------



## Aspen Snow

Irish, 

Send me your email address and I will send you a copy.


----------



## Diceman

*Dino's website*

Dino's website is http://www.thehousedoktor.com

B


----------



## IRISH

Thanks diceman much app. this looks like a good contract

thanks again
irish


----------



## Ziob34

anyone have any sample contracts you could e-mail me? i'm switching form verbal to contract agreement as well cuz i've been getting burned big time.

thanks drop a aline to [email protected]


----------



## xtreme landscap

*need sample contract for plowing any good ones around ?*

any one have a good sample contract for snow removal thats not 5 pages long looking for what they charge by like inch wise of snow(for driveway and shoveling walks) how they base it also what they charge to sand a basic driveway and a basic parking lot ..


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

This subject comes up over and over again....I hate when people have a smart @$$ comment but I'll be the one to do so....Not a single person on here can give you numbers that will work. Only legal counsel can help you word a document. It WILL cost you money...but isn't that bad. A long contract isn't bad. Just Do it as follows...

-Cover page
-Table of contents (for properties name them as the address...so the client knows right where to look if they want $$$ figures)
-Into Letter (what you do briefly, and why your company is right for the job)
-Contract (everything to cover yourself and what you are going to provide...sign and date line)
-Bid sheets (individual information for every property in the bid. cover all figures and only the bracket and money info....not a lot of bull. keep it in easy to read tables and have places to initial to approve each one and sign/date at bottom)
-document numbers on every page as reference in the contract

That is the basic layout of a completed bid package.....How to get your numbers is a totally different subject. I will start a thread about what goes into your numbers ASAP.


----------



## xtreme landscap

im not really looking for numbers im just looking for like a one page contract on how people base there plowing by ...like do most people go from 1-6 inches of snow 6-12 ..-1-3 -4-8 ?? do they keep there price of plowing high and cost of sand low or sand high and snow low ? do they clear there snow on side walks durring the strom or wait till the end so they dont have to make two trips..if they plow 1-4 inches do how do they base the next from 4-8 do they double it


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Once again, it all has to do with your numbers. The way you get bracket pricing is called a multiplier. A multiplier is based off of productivity numbers. How much longer does it take you to plow 6 inches than 2 inches? How hard is it on machinery?

That is how you get your multiplier. If more snow wears out equipment faster, you must charge more. If it takes you longer, you must bill out for more. If 6" is going to take you twice as long as 2 inches, adjust your multiplier. My multipliers are different on every single bid! most people don't do that, but by bidding, I am providing a service. I don't want to upcharge a client and lose regular customers because I'm not willing to figure out my multiplier for their account, and I use a run-of-the-mill basic multiplier. There are many technical parts to this.


----------



## xtreme landscap

thank you for your help


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Most customers whom specifically request set brackets are property management companies. For example, I had one request 2-4" and anything over 4 inches. Now, that is not standard for me....Because 4 inches is way different than 12 or 16 inches (which does happen rarely in my area). As a contractor, I am in this to make money...so I had to raise my multiplier to meet this. I raised my multiplier to 75% for 4"+. That means I said "hey, it will take me 30 minutes to do this lot at 2-4 inches" and i charged...say $130 dollars an hour. My charge for 2-4 inches would have been $65 dollars. Now use the multiplier to get the next bracket...So I believe thats close to $115 for 4 inches and up.

I don't know about you, but I don't lose money on anything....so I charge my full mark up to make money on both treatments and pushing.... REMEMBER! you aren't just making money off of who you sell your salt/sand to...you make money off of who you buy it from also. I get full markup without a complaint because I buy at such a good rate.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

Oh and use brackets wisely...there is no standard bracket. I could use this one...

2-4
4-6
6-8
and 8+

or I could use this....
2-6
6-8
8-10
10+

Just use them to skew numbers in your way. If no one asked for a specific bracket use that to make more money. I know that there is no difference in time to do a lot between 2-6 inches for me for most lots. But I still offer a different bracket....It's all about being wise to what you charge. Use the spread in a bracket to negotiate pricing too....it may be wise to get rid of 4-6 in the first bracket and say 2-6 is the same price, rather than counter bid....and it has worked for me in the past


----------



## maharoni8766

Aspen would you mind sharing your contract with me also?


----------



## snow2011

Can someone send me a copy of the contract please? i am new here. Thanks!


----------

